# Concito Ltd - Workshop Build and 2012



## Saqib200

*Concito Ltd - Workshop Build and 2012 **Updated 26012012*

****Update 26/01/2012 - New pics at the bottom of reception area

Hello All :wave:

We've been quiet and away for a while, a small number of you may know why. 2012 will be busy for us, and we hope to post more often, and be as informative as possible.

Our objective is to set up Concito as a flexible workshop, and able to cater for most requests. The workshop build is aiming to be a flexible working space that allow us to offer detailing :buffer:, servicing and repair work (body, electrical, engine and drivetrain). Paint work is out-sourced to trusted providers, and always finished off by us internally.

We have two units, unit 6 and 7. Based in Barton-Le-Clay, it is quiet here, but yet close enough to make it easy for people to get to.

Unit 6










Inside not so clean when we first arrived, but this was soon sorted out.










Note security posts not installed when this image was taken




























Posts now installed










Starting to look a bit tidier. Needs some paint but this can wait for now.



















This unit mainly used for storing customer vehicles, a nice clean open space.










Unit 7 as we first broached the idea..










The company mainly dealt with cleaning upholstery and carpets, so the actual premises were not too dirty, and with a little graft we'll get it looking the way that we want.




























This is the office block














































A lot of old furniture, and unwanted items here.



















First step was to move in, and the aim was to get the reception up to scratch first and then go back to the workshop area.



















So what exactly did we do with the reception? Easiest way for me to explain is show you the floor plan. The office block consists of 6 offices, and we wanted to combine three of them to create a nice open L-shaped office..










Let the building works (translated to mess-making) begin!










Here is Adam our newest employee (he is stronger than he looks)..



















Taking a well-earned breather










Once all the walls were down, and the roof partially brought down, it was time to get it strengthened using an I-beam (the upper floor will eventually be used for storage)



















10-inch i-beam should do the trick










The walls were made from concrete blocks, so more than able to support the weight. We used engineering bricks to build up the pads for the beams to sit on.




























From the outside.. some white paint will quickly hide this.



















Beam went up ok, four people managed to lift it










Care and attention taken here to ensure the wooden beams were properly supported by the i-beam
































































Plasterboard delivery..










All the plasterboard up and skimmed in one day.. these guys know what they're doing!



















Suddenly it's got very dark in here..



















Ah, I can see again. Funny what a bit of paint can do.

When I say a bit of paint, I mean four coats of Dulux!





































Spotlights now installed














































Carpet in, with a tasteful border





































Kitchen area for customers (mainly for making coffees and stuff)



















Indoor signage, waiting to be hanged










Makes a tidy feature wall, do you agree?



















Mmm, big digger! Anyone guess what it's gonna do?



















Have digger, will dig big holes!



















A ridiculous amount of mess made in the unit, but when you want flush fitting ramps, you have to accept this.










Concrete was only 5-6 inch deep, but heavily reinforced making it difficult to cut and move. The 'troughs' are pre-fabricated and drop straight in.










This is the tricky part, making sure the troughs go in with the correct dimensions whilst at the same time ensuring there is enough concrete underneath and to the sides to support the weight.










All the hydraulics are in the main unit, hence the 4 inch duct to carry the pipework.




























Eh voila! Worth every penny.










Victim number one..










Second ramps yet to go in



















The main unit. Air required to hold the safety catches open, and this is 3-phase.



















Carrying on with our branding, the walls painted our signature colour



















Now we're getting somewhere





































The ultimate test. The ramps are rated to 4 ton, and they proved this when they lifted the car easy.










Floor painted around the ramps, looking good now.



















Guys thanks for looking. We have a long way to go, but the building blocks are there now.

Questions and Comments always welcome!

Some more pics of the reception area:





































Space for staff at front of house, and visitors.


----------



## aarondenney

awesome! absolutely awesome.

Very nice premises there good work.

Aaron


----------



## JBirchy

That looks absolutely awesome! Can't wait to see more from you guys this year!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibi_TME

Amazing

InshAllah all the best with everything!

Ibi


----------



## fjk

Fantastic, keep up the good work and i look forward to your future posts.


----------



## stangalang

Great work space lads. Nice colours, nice branding, flush ramps, all very professional. Kudos


----------



## -Kev-

that looks brilliant! all the best for 2012 :thumb:


----------



## L.J.

Looking very tidy and absolutely loving the colour combo throughout the premises. 
All the best for 2012 guys :thumb:


----------



## leachy

Looking good, great premises.


----------



## Fish

Very nice setup. Hope you've got a map drawn out so you dont get lost in all that space.

Fish


----------



## Auto Detox

Very nice ! Can I ask where you got the posts from please ?

Thanks Baz


----------



## liam99

Very nice.


----------



## Saqib200

Fish said:


> Very nice setup. Hope you've got a map drawn out so you dont get lost in all that space.
> 
> Fish


Lol. We need an intercom too!


----------



## Saqib200

Auto Detox said:


> Very nice ! Can I ask where you got the posts from please ?
> 
> Thanks Baz


No problem, i'll pm you the details tomorrow sometime. They are a superb security feature.


----------



## samm

Looks great, good luck with your venture.


----------



## Divine

Details of ramps please! Needing to get myself one next week but these looks a little better than my current selection!


----------



## Envy Car Care

Very professional looking, well worth the effort you've all put in


----------



## Auto Detox

Saqib200 said:


> No problem, i'll pm you the details tomorrow sometime. They are a superb security feature.


Excellent thanks


----------



## MadMerc

Very cool! Good luck in 2012!


----------



## Mr Singh

Good work, you have plenty of space look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Goodfella36

Very nice set up you have coming along there love the ramps one thing i must get this year


----------



## prokopas

Good job. All the best


----------



## Beau Technique

Looking good guys.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

looks good cant wait to see the finished result, good luck for 2012


----------



## DMH-01

Looks good mate.


----------



## Deeg

Wow what a workspace.

Looks great!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Great set up If only i had money :lol::lol:


----------



## Ronnie

Fantastic guys!! all the best for 2012...


----------



## Derekh929

Brilliant work and all the hard work paying off big time love the ramps flush, why silver wall will that not darken the space slightly , but hey looks amazing to me hope business is good in 2012 and beyond


----------



## Z4BMW

Looking really nice, I live just down the road, may pop in to see you ?


----------



## Saqib200

Divine said:


> Details of ramps please! Needing to get myself one next week but these looks a little better than my current selection!


No probs, will drop you a PM later today. They were not cheap!


----------



## Saqib200

BespokeCarCare said:


> Very nice set up you have coming along there love the ramps one thing i must get this year


Well worth the cost mate, really really helps when working on cars.


----------



## Saqib200

Z4BMW said:


> Looking really nice, I live just down the road, may pop in to see you ?


No problem, any time you like. Address is on the website.


----------



## Saqib200

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant work and all the hard work paying off big time love the ramps flush, why silver wall will that not darken the space slightly , but hey looks amazing to me hope business is good in 2012 and beyond


Not to everyone's taste I know. Tbh I'm bored of the 'white walls' look and wanted it to be different. Once the storage cabinets and branding is up it will look much better.

We've detailed a few cars already, and the lighting in the workshop is great, and a sun gun helps. The dark walls can give a bit of a contrast too.


----------



## leachy

Saqib200 said:


> No problem, any time you like. Address is on the website.


I might do the same if that's ok?


----------



## Refined Detail

I had a feeling this was going to be quite special before I even opened the thread! Great work guys.


----------



## paranoid73

Very nice set up :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200

leachy said:


> I might do the same if that's ok?


Everybody is welcome. Give us a call, or send an email to make sure we are there first :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555

What a job there guys
simple awesome
any chance you can send me please
Details of ramps , cost etc 
Thank you very much in advance

Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## svended

aarondenney said:


> awesome! absolutely awesome.
> 
> Very nice premises there good work.


Ye' what he said. Bloody awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21

Very, very nice setup and I can imagine it's going to be a great working environment.........:thumb:

I personally don't live too far away from you and twinned with Rob we would, I am sure, love to come over and say hello to you guys.......:wave:


----------



## GJM

Are you just letting the place or purchased it, very big turnaround.

What lifts are they and what is the total cost fitted, been pondering getting ones.

Also on your indoor signage, which company did that.

The floor looks power floated is it, if so did you acid etch before painting or just go ahead and paint


----------



## dazzyb

u guys are literally 5 mins from me and i never noticed. 
is ur place just off the a6 on the barton cutting??


----------



## hotwaxxx

When can I move in?

Seriously, that is incredible and a lot of work and effort has gone into that. Looks so professional and I'm sure you will build a bigger customer base simply on the premises themselves.

Looking forward to more pics.:thumb:


----------



## dooka

Very jealous. Similar ramp to what we are getting. So is the kettle always on for locals ..


----------



## Saqib200

Baker21 said:


> Very, very nice setup and I can imagine it's going to be a great working environment.........:thumb:
> 
> I personally don't live too far away from you and twinned with Rob we would, I am sure, love to come over and say hello to you guys.......:wave:


It is a lovely work space. We have some way to go, but we're heading in the right direction.

Yes of course you are always welcome, weekends are better for us. We'll be doing a BBQ event in the spring if anyone is interested??


----------



## Saqib200

dooka said:


> Very jealous. Similar ramp to what we are getting. So is the kettle always on for locals ..


Do you want a Cappuccino, or just a regular cup of tea?


----------



## Saqib200

dazzyb said:


> u guys are literally 5 mins from me and i never noticed.
> is ur place just off the a6 on the barton cutting??


Yes, if you are coming from the Bedford end of the cutting, turn right into the estate 150m from the roundabout.


----------



## Saqib200

GJM said:


> Are you just letting the place or purchased it, very big turnaround.
> 
> What lifts are they and what is the total cost fitted, been pondering getting ones.
> 
> Also on your indoor signage, which company did that.
> 
> The floor looks power floated is it, if so did you acid etch before painting or just go ahead and paint


I can pm you the details, the ramps are not cheap. The floor is not power floated, we used PPG 2k floor paint. I'll pm you abt the signs too. :thumb:


----------



## Jwalker84

Amazing setup you've got there, great work.


----------



## Tom H

Looks great, would love one of those lifts in our unit to use, save on the bending down!


----------



## GJM

Saqib200 said:


> I can pm you the details, the ramps are not cheap. The floor is not power floated, we used PPG 2k floor paint. I'll pm you abt the signs too. :thumb:


Can tell they are not cheap, but then quality costs, appreciate the reply, congrats on an amazing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

looks epic!


----------



## Baker21

Saqib200 said:


> It is a lovely work space. We have some way to go, but we're heading in the right direction.
> 
> Yes of course you are always welcome, weekends are better for us. We'll be doing a BBQ event in the spring if anyone is interested??


Sounds interesting........:thumb:


----------



## dooka

Cuppacino sound good :thumb:. One sugar please ..


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks Really tidy


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

that looks really amazing. Great work, and all the good luck


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Looking great, look forward to see what else you have lined up :thumb:


----------



## wish wash

Looks very smart


----------



## magpieV6

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## davesei

this is where i aspire to be in the coming years..very nice indeed...best man cave i have seen in a while :thumb:


----------



## R9SH G

Superb mate


----------



## A18XVM

Amazing


----------



## ianFRST

i have no words to add from what everyone else has said :lol:

what an awesome place  

what are you using the rest of the office space for?


----------



## Lewisredfern001

awesome, would be a dream for me to setup something like this. oh and love the porsche!


----------



## Saqib200

ianFRST said:


> i have no words to add from what everyone else has said :lol:
> 
> what an awesome place
> 
> what are you using the rest of the office space for?


Thanks.. The final three rooms are a stock room, and two offices. Eventually we will use the space above the offices for storage.


----------



## Saqib200

dooka said:


> Cuppacino sound good :thumb:. One sugar please ..


No problemo..


----------



## Saqib200

Johnnyopolis said:


> Looking great, look forward to see what else you have lined up :thumb:


Well there will be.........

... I'll save this sentence for some other time! lol


----------



## Guest

That is 1 awesome setup mate, I would love to have a unit like that 1 day.

Atb for 2012. 
Paul


----------



## scooby73

Looks great lads!:thumb:

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Big Buffer

They say you can only make one 1st impression.

My thought, a well organised company with great taste


----------



## James01

credit were its due, stunning place you have there. best of luck with it.


----------



## Babalu826

Such an amazing build. Would love to have a place like this of my own! Definitely subscribing to this, looking forward to the progress.


----------



## The Pan Man

Guys, That is awsome. In a past life I have knoced 2 units into one and know the hard work involved. My 2 were much dirtier that yours. I wish you every sucess with the venture. Of course 13 years down the line I wish I had undercover space to play in.


----------



## MattOz

Echo many of the above comments. Wish you all the best with this venture and hope it brings you all years of success and happiness. :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200

Bump.. new pics at bottom of first page


----------



## nick7

Looks great now its cleaned up and everythings in it


----------



## Stomper

You guys havent went into this half heartedly anyway . You can see by the amount of money and effort that you intend to make a good 1st impression . 
Good luck and may the bucks roll in ......


----------



## Jamesc

Awesome space, would love somewere like this!


----------



## 20vKarlos

brilliant!this is the sort of thread i like to see when people are moving into a new property!

well done to you and you team!

plenty of work going to be done in there!! :buffer:


----------



## Jakub555

Saqib200 said:


> Bump.. new pics at bottom of first page


fantastic updated pics
new pics looks awesome

Good luck with everything guys
:thumb:

Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## Scott Harris

Need a fix of updates please


----------



## barr-e30

that worksop is top class, im loving the ramps, im currently building my own garage and plan on simular ramps if not the same, do you mind me ask where you got them, any website for them? thanks


----------



## Saqib200

barr-e30 said:


> that worksop is top class, im loving the ramps, im currently building my own garage and plan on simular ramps if not the same, do you mind me ask where you got them, any website for them? thanks


Thanks.. I'll drop you a pm tomorrow.


----------



## Saqib200

Scott Harris said:


> Need a fix of updates please


Will do, when there's something to show


----------



## barr-e30

Saqib200 said:


> Thanks.. I'll drop you a pm tomorrow.


thank you kindly sir:thumb:


----------



## dc2blair

Amazing, Simply amazing, looks like its going to be an awsome place to work !


----------



## FabrizioTDI

Go guys, go!!!


----------



## tony_bcn

Good job. All the best...:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Class write up,very enjoyable read. Professional looking set up!


----------



## kordun

how big is that place?


----------



## happmadison1978

Absolutely LOVE it. Great to see the semi skimmed Range Rover hoisted so easily!! Best of luck for 2012 guys!!


----------



## unique detail

Wow awesome workshop chaps and a great write up very inspiring would love to pop in at sometime if you wouldnt mind as im only in luton myself. 
Ps do you guys use or know a guy called Mo who does the PDR locally.

All The best this year Guys.

Andy


----------



## Saqib200

kordun said:


> how big is that place?


3500 sq ft each.. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail

Any update? 

Can you PM me details of your ramps? I seen them advertised but can't see them any more. I've got a ramp but might need another and these look perfect.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

Looks great. Would love to see more


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Fantastic! We're currently building our unit,not just as good as this though!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Incredible Detail said:


> Any update?
> 
> Can you PM me details of your ramps? I seen them advertised but can't see them any more. I've got a ramp but might need another and these look perfect.


I would love to see more pics  Great Unit.


----------



## alexj

Not messing about there are we !?


----------



## nick.s

Linked here from another thread, stunning unit you guys have there! Cost a pretty penny no doubt, but worth every single one!


----------



## Saqib200

Incredible Detail said:


> Any update?
> 
> Can you PM me details of your ramps? I seen them advertised but can't see them any more. I've got a ramp but might need another and these look perfect.


Will send you pm, if u haven't already found what u wanted..


----------



## Saqib200

Johnnyopolis said:


> I would love to see more pics  Great Unit.


Will get some more pics up in a day or so!!


----------



## deni2

Really great place to do car detailing, :thumb:.


----------

